# Other possible military conflicts in the 2nd age



## Hisoka Morrow (Jun 22, 2020)

The 2nd age is the age of Numenorain. As an result, political and military changes must be led by this empire, so I wonder if the Numenorian empire religious covert to Morgoth did lead to civil wars that let the almost the whole ME to take part or not. 
For instance, Toikein had mentioned that when Elendil fled from Numenorian and reached ME, the're already some local government belonged Faithfuls factions powerful enough to wage the Last Alliance latter, and Sauron's unable to "*overcome*" these local power even if he'd all the Numenor central government corrupted. This could imply that civil wars between the Faithfuls and King's men take paces even though Toilkein had mentioned no certain Numenorian civil wars nor any war-levels conflicts took places directly. 
What do you guys think?
You're all welcome to post anything you think or infer^^


----------

